# Burgundy? "Original Cactus Pen"™ Elegant Sierra



## MesquiteMan (Jan 19, 2009)

Like I said on one of my other SOYP posts, I broke out the camera last night and took a bunch of pics.  I promise, this is the last one for a while!

This is a Chrome/Satin Chrome Elegant Sierra in a clear "Original Cactus Blank"™ with the inside re-cast in a red/burgundy Alumilite.  I am not sure I really like the inside color though.  It was finisihed with what else?  CA of course!


----------



## Druid (Jan 19, 2009)

Stunning pen and the blank is a nice matchto the Chrome/Satin Chrome Elegant Sierra.  Any chance of ordering some Cactus blanks from you?  I missed the last lot you had & would love to turn a few.

Thanks


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 19, 2009)

I really like that blank. Very nice.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2009)

Curtis!
looks perfect from your photo,very nice indeed,l also think too get the true affect of its beauty you would have to have it in your hand,l also think the Elegant Beauty will have a great success the tube size is a big plus.:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 19, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Curtis!
> looks perfect from your photo,very nice indeed,l also think too get the true affect of its beauty you would have to have it in your hand,l also think the Elegant Beauty will have a great success the tube size is a big plus.:biggrin:


 

Thanks, John.  Just to clarify, though.  This is an Elegant Sierra, not an Elegant Beauty.  This one has the same size tubes as a regular Sierra.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 20, 2009)

That is Toooooooooooooooo SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a fantastic color, beauty Curtis!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes Curtis! thanks for that, the Elegant has the same clip,man its getting hard to keep up with all the Sierra's now,


----------



## PenPal (Jan 20, 2009)

*Burgundy Original*

Very exciting pen.

Two observations Cactus never looked better than that.
Your finish is meticulous.

As a result of the quality pen you have quite mastered that CA finish then the Crown in the Jewel it is spellbinding as a result of the neat photography.

Please continue showing the Cactus Creations forever, I believe there is no substitute for quality pens using your created method of producing indeed the Silk Purse from very ordinary exterior Cactus.Any grumbles would come from our jealousy never from the pens.
Also every few days new faces appear on the site and I am sure they will continue to be blown away as I am.

Best regards Peter.


----------



## stoneman (Jan 20, 2009)

Curtis,
I really like the combo. Looks cool! Almost the right color to sell to a Harley man!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 20, 2009)

Great pen Curtis, and don't stop with the pictures.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 20, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Like I said on one of my other SOYP posts, I broke out the camera last night and took a bunch of pics.  I promise, this is the last one for a while!



Don't stop! Your pens are beautiful and your photography is too. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 21, 2009)

The pen looks great curtis. Your cactus blanks are awesome. We need to see more of them.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice looking pen Curtis.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 22, 2009)

That is awesome looking....I like the depth it has.  Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------

